# American Ninja Warrior Star Drew Dreschel Arrested On Sex Charges Involving 15-Year-Old Minor



## 'Tis Dolan (Aug 5, 2020)

> American Ninja Warrior winner Andrew ‘Drew’ Drechsel has been arrested on a series of child sex crime charges, including luring an underage girl for sex and manufacturing child pornography.
> 
> Drechsel, 31, was arrested at his home in St. Cloud, Florida on Tuesday, the US Attorney's Office of the District of New Jersey announced in a press release.
> 
> ...





			https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-8594091/American-Ninja-Warrior-Winner-Drew-Drechsel-31-arrested-child-sex-pornography-charges.html


----------



## Gravityqueen4life (Aug 5, 2020)

i thought all naruto fangirls were legal at this point.


----------



## Dorsia.Reservation (Aug 5, 2020)

_"The girl told her mother about the alleged sexual encounter later the same day. "_

"_According to the mother, she didn't report the incident to police at the time because her daughter threatened to harm herself if she did_."

So totally don't get your daughter help or do anything to stop this predator from having further contact with your daughter.


----------



## Zero Day Defense (Aug 5, 2020)

Dorsia.Reservation said:


> _"The girl told her mother about the alleged sexual encounter later the same day. "_
> 
> "_According to the mother, she didn't report the incident to police at the time because her daughter threatened to harm herself if she did_."
> 
> So totally don't get your daughter help or do anything to stop this predator from having further contact with your daughter.



Nobody in this story has their head screwed on straight.


----------



## HiddenFist (Aug 5, 2020)

I wonder how they're gonna scrub him completely from the show and mentioning? He's literally one the most famous and known ninjas on the show not to mention one of 4 people to clear the 3rd stage of the finals.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Aug 5, 2020)

I wonder if he'll go down in a shootout with police slinging fireball jutsus at them?


----------



## TheRedChair (Aug 6, 2020)

Zero Day Defense said:


> Nobody in this story has their head screwed on straight.


You got that right... WTF is wrong with these people???


----------



## Gravityqueen4life (Aug 15, 2020)

go ninja go ninja go! go ninja go ninja go!


----------



## Super-Chevy454 (Aug 15, 2020)

Gravityqueen4life said:


> go ninja go ninja go! go ninja go ninja go!



That bring me some flashbacks of this Vanilla Ice song.


----------

